

Show HN: Govalidate – use struct tags to embed field validation - robmccoll
https://github.com/robmccoll/govalidate

======
robmccoll
Could add validation for other types, etc. Simple for now. Leans on reflect
for everything. See test code for simple example or go here
[http://play.golang.org/p/rV4FGc5iMh](http://play.golang.org/p/rV4FGc5iMh)

